# 12V Minnkota Terrova running time



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I want to get more trolling time out of my 12V bow mounted Terrova. I am thinking about adding another 12V battery(same size) and connecting it in series to the one already on the boat. I know this will double my amperage but will(should) it also double the time I can run my Terrova? Also, I have a 2 bank onboard charger at the back end of the boat. Will that charger charge two of the batteries at the front if they are connected in series? Thanks for any answers.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

DFJISH said:


> I want to get more trolling time out of my 12V bow mounted Terrova. I am thinking about adding another 12V battery(same size) and connecting it in series to the one already on the boat. I know this will double my amperage but will(should) it also double the time I can run my Terrova? Also, I have a 2 bank onboard charger at the back end of the boat. Will that charger charge two of the batteries at the front if they are connected in series? Thanks for any answers.


I'm half tossing up doing the same thing.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Connecting in series will give you 24v. You want it parallel.


----------



## shooter 50 (Feb 27, 2012)

RUN THE BIGGEST BATTERIES THAT YOU HAVE SPACE ON BOAT FOR, I RUN 29 SERIES ON MINE ,GETS ME MORE RUNNIN TIME.IF YOU WANT THE BEST GET SOME OPTIMA BATTERIES FOR TROLLING


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Do some online research before you parallel two batteries. They should be the same brand, type and age. Then check the operating manual for the charger and make sure the charger will charge two paralleled batteries.

I spent a considerable amount of time researching this question prior to doing mine. Bought two new batteries A friend recommended a MinnKota charger which is what I bought. Got a 3 bank charger that auto senses whether it is a 12, 24, or 36 volt setup. It will charge each parallel battery without having to open the parallel.

Right up there with sliced bread.


----------



## TheCrawdad (May 9, 2009)

Jiw275 said:


> It will charge each parallel battery without having to open the parallel.


 Hmm. How does it know where one battery starts, and the other battery ends if they are hard wired together??
Pre programmed electrons perhaps?


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Get the batteries with the largest reserve capacity possible. Not sure on the charger deal but I think you have to have each batteries terminals connected to a bank on the charger. I don't think a single bank will charge 2 batteries connected together. One other concern I have heard of when running 2 batteries in parallel the batteries need to be identical in age and ratings or one robs charge from the other. A 3 bank charger is really the way to go 

I have decided to spend the money and upgrade my trolling motor to a 24volt system twice the power and twice the runtime. Better boat control in the St Clair river.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

DFJISH said:


> I want to get more trolling time out of my 12V bow mounted Terrova. I am thinking about adding another 12V battery(same size) and connecting it in series to the one already on the boat. I know this will double my amperage but will(should) it also double the time I can run my Terrova? Also, I have a 2 bank onboard charger at the back end of the boat. Will that charger charge two of the batteries at the front if they are connected in series? Thanks for any answers.


Mind if I ask how big is your boat and what kind of runtime are you getting now with the 55 terrrova ?


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

CDN1 said:


> Mind if I ask how big is your boat and what kind of runtime are you getting now with the 55 terrrova ?


I just got the rig late last summer so I don't know yet how long the single battery will last....just assumed a few hours. My boat is a 16 1/2' Lund Angler.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

CDN1 said:


> Get the batteries with the largest reserve capacity possible. Not sure on the charger deal but I think you have to have each batteries terminals connected to a bank on the charger. I don't think a single bank will charge 2 batteries connected together. One other concern I have heard of when running 2 batteries in parallel the batteries need to be identical in age and ratings or one robs charge from the other. A 3 bank charger is really the way to go
> 
> I have decided to spend the money and upgrade my trolling motor to a 24volt system twice the power and twice the runtime. Better boat control in the St Clair river.


My charger is 2 bank and I was told that one bank(lead) would charge both identical batteries if they were connected in parallel.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

DFJISH said:


> I just got the rig late last summer so I don't know yet how long the single battery will last....just assumed a few hours. My boat is a 16 1/2' Lund Angler.


About 5 hours with a Trojan AGM. I have an Alumacraft 165 Classic with the same Terrova as you.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

TheCrawdad said:


> Hmm. How does it know where one battery starts, and the other battery ends if they are hard wired together??
> Pre programmed electrons perhaps?


Don’know. But it has worked for 3 years.

Before I retired it was called MES. Mysterious Electrical Sh*t.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

DFJISH said:


> I want to get more trolling time out of my 12V bow mounted Terrova. I am thinking about adding another 12V battery(same size) and connecting it in series to the one already on the boat. I know this will double my amperage but will(should) it also double the time I can run my Terrova? Also, I have a 2 bank onboard charger at the back end of the boat. Will that charger charge two of the batteries at the front if they are connected in series? Thanks for any answers.


Like mentioned, if you are adding another battery. That is not of the same age as your original battery. Just do not hook them together. As the weakest (weird term) battery will draw down the stronger battery. If that makes sense.
Just set it up to where once your original battery is running low, swap over to the newer battery. Either by jumper clips, battery switch etc. That way you will get max use from both batteries and have less possible problems.
As far as your charger. You run need to run a set of plus/negative wires to each battery. Plus to plus, negative to negative. Any newer than 2000 marine charger won't care if the batteries are hooked up 12v, 24v or 36v. 
But you will want to have 10 amps, not 6 amps for each battery bank. Again for max battery life.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

I get 6+ hours out of my Napa 31 series on my 16' with a walk through windshield. I have a second battery that runs my live well as a back up but have never needed it yet.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TheCrawdad (May 9, 2009)

Jiw275 said:


> Don’know. But it has worked for 3 years.
> 
> Before I retired it was called MES. Mysterious Electrical Sh*t.


 We call it FM. 
I imagine two 5 amp chargers (banks) both connected to the same battery (or 2 batteries tied in parallel) could team up and provide 10 amps total charging. That doesn't mean that each battery has to get an equal 5 amps though.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

I've never ran my terrova dead on one 12 volt jigging in the SCR. I had a 16.5 Princecraft, it worked great. Give it a try. It may be all you need.


----------



## Ribar (Feb 22, 2021)

jampg said:


> I've never ran my terrova dead on one 12 volt jigging in the SCR. I had a 16.5 Princecraft, it worked great. Give it a try. It may be all you need.


SCR IS St.Clair River ??? How many hours of fishing is holding your 12 volts Terova ?


----------



## Chad Fortier (Aug 19, 2020)

I ran a interstate battery marine grade on my 16' crestliner retriever 55lbs thrust and I fished the Detroit River anywhere from 1-5 hours every time I went. I went 4 days in a row with two of us jigging the river no less than 2 hours a day, and she worked great. I did however have a shut off switch to kill all power every where on the boat when not in use. I also added one before the trolling motor itself, I had 2 kill switches total. Bit if you want no worries at all bro, just jump into a 24 or 36 volt unit. I did that now only because I went into a bigger boat that sits a little deeper than my crestliner. And added 2 more feet of boat lol my amazing wife said I could finally get the new boat so I went all out on the build and she was cool with it. Do once Buy once fish always!


----------



## auger (Mar 6, 2013)

DFJISH said:


> My charger is 2 bank and I was told that one bank(lead) would charge both identical batteries if they were connected in parallel.


One battery per bank


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

DFJISH said:


> My charger is 2 bank and I was told that one bank(lead) would charge both identical batteries if they were connected in parallel.


2 bank charger will have 4 connectors ( and a power cord) 
1 red, 1 black ( bank 1 ) 
1red, 1black( bank2) 
Red and black from bank 1 goes to 1 battery, 
Red and black from bank 2 goes to 2nd battery. 
Does not matter how they are connected series or parallel 
You must dedicate one bank to each battery 
24 volt system should have 2 identical batteries of the same age or one will ghost or steal power from the other and kill it.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

DFJISH said:


> My charger is 2 bank and I was told that one bank(lead) would charge both identical batteries if they were connected in parallel.


Yes, a single bank from the charger will charge a group of batteries in parallel. It just takes longer. The group of batteries act like a single 12V source and balance voltage between themselves.


----------

